# Cwc Franken?



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just seen this on fleabay 110788218980 and not knowing too much about CWC I thought I would ask if this was a really bad fake or possibly a franken/modded CWC. I do know that it's pig ugly though!!!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

What a mess, and yet someone poor sole who has no idea about military watches will get conned into that one.

Will the seller get found out, I wonder.

He / she should be banned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Why on earth is it advertised as new?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

It could be reported. I wonder whether the seller knows what they're doing and genuinely thinks is a special watch.... It's possible they don't but either way, it needs to be relisted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

just shows you, those with high feedback even sell odd stuff.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Surely the seller could have done a check before listing this. I checked after I saw it and on CWC have put a spot the fakes type blurb up to help people avoid being stung.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess he must know as he is also selling a hamilton and a cwc divers watch, if it sells cheap is it worth it just for the movement and them find a case ?


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> I guess he must know as he is also selling a hamilton and a cwc divers watch, if it sells cheap is it worth it just for the movement and them find a case ?


The movement would be the cheapest part of this crap. :bull*******:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

bsa said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he must know as he is also selling a hamilton and a cwc divers watch, if it sells cheap is it worth it just for the movement and them find a case ?
> ...


It looks terible in the case its in, some folk have no clue do they :thumbsdown:


----------

